# Custard



## haohao (May 21, 2008)

i wan to ask some queestion about custard. Is it necessary use the custard for every single types of desserts? What is the custard use for and custard is use for to create some good flavour and make the desserts to become soft??? How many types of custard ?? why always use for flans and pudding ??? As fillings for tarts and quiches and as base for ice -cream and frozen desserts(bavarois)?? ....Can anyone help me ....i need some help ....pls??


----------



## apprentice_chef (Aug 21, 2008)

That was an exteamly hard post to comprehed can you please touch it up


----------



## haohao (May 21, 2008)

Question:
1) What is the custard use for ????
2) How many types of custard????
3)Why the custard use for make flan and pudding??
4) Is it custard use for ice-cream??


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, I managed to delete my previous message so I'll be brief... to answer 1, 3, and 4 I'll answer 2 first.

A custard is a mixture of egg and liquids (usually some sort of dairy) that is cooked in three main ways:

a) Stirred- Cooked in a pot or on a double boiler over the stove while continually moving (stirring) the mixture. From this you get creme anglaise (which is also the typical ice cream base). You can add starches to make stiffer custards for use in filling (such as for a pie or a napoleon). From this you get creme anglaise, sabayon, pastry cream, etc.

b) Baked- Cooked in a dish/ramekin in the oven at low heat (sometimes in a bain marie). From this come the cheesecakes, creme caramels/flans, creme brulees, quiches.

c) Steamed- Similar to baked but cooked entirely with steam. Japanese Chawanmushi and Chinese "dun dan" are derived from this.

So the answer to 4 is that ice cream is made from a custard base, yes.

The answer to 1 is very broad, depending on the kind of custard you're making it can be a sauce (creme anglaise) or a filling (pastry cream or a quiche filling) or the dish itself (creme brulee)

Question 3 requires a bit of tweaking to be able to answer well. Flan IS a custard, as technically is pudding (if you're using the North American definition), though pudding is usually thickened with some form of starch... in the same way that a porterhouse steak is beef as opposed to saying that beef is used to make a porterhouse steak.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Are you asking this becuase in school your making nothing but custard style desserts?

It helps with the 4 components of a dish. 

we did a million bavarians when I was in school.


----------



## haohao (May 21, 2008)

Thx u all....then another question is how to do the custard ??? can give some pic and steps??? What is the main ingredients of custard ??? Is it custard powder same with the normal custard?


----------



## apprentice_chef (Aug 21, 2008)

Egg custard recipe

Boil 1 liter of milk with 125g caster sugar and 1 vanilla pod.* beat 4 eggs lightly in a deep bowl gradually pour the boiling milk over the eggs stirring constantly cook out over a bain marie until thick, serve cold

custard powder. It is cornflour based, and thickens to form a custard-like sauce when mixed with milk and heated to a sufficient temperature.

versions of the same cornflour-based custard are widely available. In recent years, "instant" versions (containing powdered milk and sugar, and requiring only hot water),

*I dont reccomend useing powderd custard*


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

haohao , it sounds like you are doing homework , and instead of reading your books your asking for answers , we cannot do your homework for you , you must do it yourself , now if i have got the wrong idea then i apologise 
If you read and learn and listen to your tutor well and ask questions then your understanding of the subject in hand will get better , you cannot expect answers to be given to you


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/culin...html#post68259

Read the first sentence, please. You have only participated in 2 topics here. Both of them have been related to your studies. I'm closing this thread in the hope that perhaps you will speak to your instructors when you have questions or perhaps use google or pick up a book.


----------

